# target brand or up & up brand pregnancy tests - anyone with any experience? BFP?????



## kiks1981

ok, just bought 2 2packs of the up&up brand pregnancy test at target. got home... ripped open...and proceeded to poas... faintest of blue lines within a minute... faint line stayed and got a TAD darker w/in the 10 minute window... now there is a really thin dark blue line. I know the blue line tests can have their issues but it is an early detection test... I am 12 dpo. Does anyone have experience with this test?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Never heard of it sorry,but.... OMG a BFP yay!!!

Congrats xx

praying for a sticky bean xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'd probably call it a :bfp:! FX'd!


----------



## im_mi

wooo, i would call it a BFP too! :D


----------



## kiks1981

yeah? I will test again in the AM. Hopefully it will be the same result!!!!!! Keep your fingers crossed PLEASE!


----------



## <3 Always

YAY!!! Fingers-crossed for you!


----------



## Sweetie

The "blue dye" walmart ones I have used before have had a faint but clearly visible "false" bfp before with a tiny skinny line offset to one side a bit ....

Fingers crossed that this is it for you though hunny, Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hope its not a false test and that its a  for u !!!  *


----------



## Jasa1911

OOhhh Good Luck Hun!!! Really hope this is your :bfp:!!!!

Let me know :)


----------



## kiks1981

ok, peed again this morning. fmu. there is, again, a VERRRRRRY faint line - but it is lighter than last night's line! I think I have to chalk this up to the wretched blue dye test. How upsetting....


----------



## Jasa1911

I peed this morning with FMU on an IC and got NOTHING, but the with my SMU I peed on a FRER and there was a line!!!

Dont Give up hope!!!

Just try a different brand?

xoxox


----------



## kiks1981

wait. What? You got a line? on FRER? Was it dark enough to see??????????????? Can you post a pic! I think that is SO great!!!!! I have a 3 pack of the nasty blue dye tests... and I have the third in my bag.. will take it anyway then go waste more money on tests with pink dye later ;-)
Wow - I am SO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## vac_uk

I dont understand why everyone does the line tests for pregnancy when you get easier methods like digi ones - there must be a reason, is it because u can test earlier with the line tests? Im intrigued to know ... Hope your lines are positive xx


----------



## Jasa1911

> I dont understand why everyone does the line tests for pregnancy when you get easier methods like digi ones - there must be a reason, is it because u can test earlier with the line tests? Im intrigued to know ... Hope your lines are positive xx

I tested on a Digi Yesterday and it said 'NOT PREGNANT' - was gutted, but i had already had 3 tests that showed pink lines. I think the digi ones are less sensitive. 

Sometimes if you really want to know the FRER's are best.

kiks1981 - Il try post a pic- but I took the pics on my phone and its been dificult. The line was visable didnt haev to sqint to see it!! lol!

Get some Pink dye ones and test in the morning, or you could try tonight - none of mune have evr been with FMU! lol!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiks1981

Do you see the line or am I having visions....again! ? ! ?
 



Attached Files:







101309 1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 167









101309 2.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 138









101309 3.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 136


----------



## ACLIO

I tried to look but the pictures are blurred when you click on them. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jasa1911

Its a little blurred babe! x


----------



## kiks1981

ugh. They r from my phone... that's why. It is all I have with me. I will try to post clear ones later!!!!!!! :)


----------



## txmom22

I'm having the same issue as you, Kiks1981! I'm 12 dpo and having all of the classic symptoms. Started testing on Sunday, I know it's early, but just could help myself! BNP on FRER every time. I bought a 3 pack of the Target Up brand this evening and couldn't wait until tomorrow to test. At the 2 minute mark, I also noticed a faint line, but can't tell if I'm seeing things or what. So frustrating. Wish I could be more patient! Hang in there and let me know how it turns out tomorrow!


----------



## vkj73

i just took a peek at the target tests i have in the bathroom closet. the say, "compare to first response". i'll be testing saturday. we shall see.

kiks1981, i hope the line gets stronger for you.

good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## jackson09

fingers and toes crossed..lol bfp that is..!!


----------



## kiks1981

Ok, lovely ladies, here is the update...
Last night I took another up&up (target brand) pregnancy test. Blue line showed up right away, but light... def there.... then over the next ten or so it seemed to become thinner - but still there. There is no doubt there is a line but after about 30 min it started to look like a really skinny blue evap line. Oh, and it is blue, not gray. 

This morning I woke up - and my boobs aren't sore AT ALL anymore :( it is sad to lose a symptom like that. I am 14dpo as of today but no sign of AF...YET. Peed on another stick - because, why not, and on my last up&up I have another light blue line! WTH?????

I have come to 2 conclusions - the second one being that if AF comes I will NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER use Up&Up brand again!!!!!!

Let me know how you fare with it txmom22!!!!!!!!! I'm dying to know.
VKJ73 - I saw that on the box too... it is supposed to be an early response test. I have heard some ugly stuff about the blue dye tests and false positives. I hate this. But, I'd rather wait not being SURE than get AF. I will keep you updated on AF as she is due any minute now.... she is usually here when I wake up on 14dpo.


----------



## kiks1981

Another update... still no AF but had (sorry if tmi) diarrhea this morning. That usually happens around AF for me. UGH - this rots! Well, still no red, so I can hold my breath for a bit longer. Greatttttttttttttt.............


----------



## kiks1981

BTW - I will post a clear pic of all of the Up&Up tests I took later on today. I bet you all see blue lines... :-(


----------



## txmom22

Well, I took a second Target test w/FMU and it was BFN!! Not even a faint line. This is so bizarre.

I'm 13 dpo today and AF is due tomorrow. Still having lots of symptoms: nausea, sore bbs, smells are really bothering me, bleeding gums & frequent bathroom trips. This will be my 4th pregnancy, so you'd think I'd be right. Maybe it's all in my head??? So frustrating!!

Good luck, kiks1981. Hope AF doesn't show for you! BTW, can't remember - have you tried FRER? I think I'm going to run to CVS now! Definitely with you on the Target brand tests, the aggravation is not worth the savings. Keep me posted.


----------



## kiks1981

Hi, guys... AF just showed. I have 4 light positives on the Up&Up brand to show for it. I will NEVER use that brand again. 

TXmom22 I wish you the very best of luck! Please keep me posted. I guess I am back to CD1.

Heartbroken.


----------



## txmom22

kiks1981, I am so sorry. Try to stay positive & hope for the best next month! I agree about the tests, no more for me either.

Hugs!
:flower:


----------



## vkj73

kiks1982,
i was so rootin' for you girl!!! 

i'm truly sorry the "up&up" sucked&sucked :growlmad:

most likely, i'll buy a different brand for saturday and have the target brand for "backup".

again, so sorry. feel better dear. have a big glass of wine :hugs:


:hug:


----------



## bass

not sure of the up&up brand but i have heard many people swear by the generic hpt brands. Do know that the longer the test sits the darker the lines may get, but to get accurate results you shouldn't read it as credible after the allotted time the test gives ie: results in 3 minutes. Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## Jasa1911

Oh babe - I was so hoping and praying for you!

But your feet up and have a HUGE glass of Vino:wine:

Those tests were so cruel!! Nasty Up & Up Good Luck for next month babe :)
:dust: :dust:


----------



## txmom22

14 dpo & still BFN. After the Up & Up brand debacle, I went o Walmart yesterday and bought the EPT digital & another FRER - both negative. I guess I'm not pregnant, but AF hasn't arrived today either. So weird! I'm starting to think I have a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## jessndoug

i used this kind including a million others.if u want a pic i can upload mine.


----------



## jessndoug

i think it was either the one on the far right or far left.they both looked the same other than there caps


----------



## emma1977

I know I'm about a month late to this thread, but Kiks1982, is it possible that you had a chemical pregancy? I have read that so many people have had bad experiences with the Target brand, but I was just wondering. Target Up & Up brand was actually the first test to detect my own pregnancy, before any of the more expensive brands.


----------

